# China Loses to Italy, Yao 30/9



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

http://www.fiba2006.fiba.com/pages/...=&langLC=en&season=&playerNumber=&teamNumber=


Yao was the most dominant player in the game, however, Chinas guard play was horrible. Yi had 9 points and 10 boards with 3 blocks. Yao went 17/7 in the 1st half and scored the first 6 in the 2nd. Italy started to double and collapse on Yao. Of course, the guards could not hit anything and China slipt away. Hope China and our US National Team come out from group D.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

30pts? Hell yes! This is the kind of news I want to hear about Yao.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I heard his stamina was pretty low in the 4th, so he definitely hasn't fully recovered yet. Only played 31 minutes.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> 30pts? Hell yes! This is the kind of news I want to hear about Yao.


What he said


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

That's still pretty incredible production, especially for 31 minutes of play. I've heard he's still only 70-80% right now.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Mr. Predictable said:


> I heard his stamina was pretty low in the 4th, so he definitely hasn't fully recovered yet. *Only played 31 minutes.*


...out of 40.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

cornholio said:


> ...out of 40.


 Does it matter, 31 minutes shld not fatigue an nba player


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Predictable said:


> I heard his stamina was pretty low in the 4th, so he definitely hasn't fully recovered yet. Only played 31 minutes.


exactly. I even doubt he actually played for 31 mins since he was put on the bench for quite a few times. He looked extremely tired from the end of 3Q and then was substituted soon in the beginning of the 4 Q and had not played ever since.

In fact previously in international games, Yao often played for the whole 40 mins and didn't look much tired.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Smooth Lotion said:


> Does it matter, 31 minutes shld not fatigue an nba player


It was his first serious game since the injury and he had to carry China.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Just don't get hurt, Yao. I like the number though. That's very impressive for a guy to come off from injuries and still not fully recovered.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

DaBigTicketKG21 said:


> http://www.fiba2006.fiba.com/pages/...=&langLC=en&season=&playerNumber=&teamNumber=
> 
> 
> Yao was the most dominant player in the game, however, Chinas guard play was horrible. Yi had 9 points and 10 boards with 3 blocks. Yao went 17/7 in the 1st half and scored the first 6 in the 2nd. Italy started to double and collapse on Yao. Of course, the guards could not hit anything and China slipt away. Hope China and our US National Team come out from group D.


yay Yao........BOO CHINA COME ON..... :curse:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Damn i didnt know about the stamina problem.. he better start working on this it would be so terrible if he comes to the US too tired to play full games like he did in his first 2yrs.. IMO Yao will need to play 40mins a game this season.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, 30pts/9rbs isn't bad for a guy only playing his third (?) game since breaking his foot!

I would imagine he will quickly gain stamina as the rest of the summer progresses... and hopefully will be in tip top shape by the beginning of the season.

I wish I could watch some of these games. Are they on tv in the US?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> Yeah, 30pts/9rbs isn't bad for a guy only playing his third (?) game since breaking his foot!
> 
> I would imagine he will quickly gain stamina as the rest of the summer progresses... and hopefully will be in tip top shape by the beginning of the season.
> 
> I wish I could watch some of these games. Are they on tv in the US?


USA will play China today, so u can spot Yao on TV soon. :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> USA will play China today, so u can spot Yao on TV soon. :biggrin:


I was that a few minutes ago on the FIBA site. 19:30 local time .. I am thinking is like 7:30am here. LOL so I should just stay up and watch! LOL


Edit: Just checked the listings... starts at 6:30am my time. A mere 4 1/2 hours from now. LOL I should seriously just stay up!!


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

They are fouling Yao, too dominant. No double team though.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Lets sing the Yao Ming song..... too bad i missed the game


----------

